# Sterba Cory with Mouth Decay/Discolouration



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi all. Sorry but I just spent about 45 minutes typing tank details and history, only to have it lost before posting (arrgh!!), so I will just list pics and quick description now, and come back to add more details later. Sterba Cory with mouth rot and missing whiskers. Not white and fuzzy as in common descriptions but pink, looks almost like the flesh has been chopped away. Deaths in past five days of another Sterba Cory and a Kuhli Loach. Periodic deaths without clear (to me) causes over past several months. Tank established almost 3 years; previously stable; no recent introductions. Cycled tank; no ammonia or nitrite. More history, parameters, etc, to cone, but wanted to get pics posted without losing everything I've written again. Thanks.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

*More Details*

My Tank: 50G, with Rena Filstar XP3, currently no substrate ( was planning to switch to sand, but have kept bare until health problems resolved); heated to approx 26C (inadvertently a bit higher during summer heat waves). Cycled, established tank; periodic checks have shown 0 ammonia and nitrite. Since first year (when everything tested religiously), haven't tested nitrate frequently. Normally do PWC every 1-2 weeks, but had period around April/May when water changes sometimes missed.

Formerly stable tank, but periodic problems over past several months, which I will detail below.

Current stocking: 4 Congo tetras; 6 corydorys habrosus (salt and pepper); 3 corydoras Sterba (4 until a few days ago, previously a larger school); approx 6 Kuhli Loaches; 3 Silvertip Tetras (previously a much larger school; more details to follow).

After period of stability, I introduced a juvenile BNP in summer 2013, without quarantining, but there were no problems right away. Soon after, I bought a pair of wild-caught adult BNP which I had in my quarantine tank for 3.5 weeks with no apparent problem. I introduced these into my 50 main tank in late summer or early fall 2013. Later in the fall, I started to notice some patchy looking skin on my now-more-grown juvenile BNP. I didn't know what this was, whether something introduced by the wild-caughts. After not figuring it out or resolving it, I finally took this one out into quarantine around Xmas.

Not knowing the problem, I hoped good water and quarantine would resolve. In meantime, later over fall and winter, one of the wild-caught BNP developed some problem, and eventually died in late winter or early spring. Sorry, didn't record dates. Also lost several silvertip tetras and a few sterba over the year, not all at once but just gradually. I thought I was keeping water parameters good so I'm not sure what's been happening. I don't want to restock until all problems resolved, so silvertip and Sterba schools are now too small, I know.

While I was out of town in late June / early July, my other wikd-caught BNP and another Sterba died. Wasn't able to get a description from fish-sitter, but I do think I saw a bit of discoloration on BNP before I left. Just didn't know what it is and thus how to treat.

On Thursday, spotted dead Kuhli Loach and Cory in distress (floating at waterline). Tried moving airstone right under him but it scared him to bottom. Saw Cory with decay at mouth but none were still hanging at surface so I'm not sure if this was same one. Had to go out of town that day so did 39% PWC. Came home Monday to find dead Cory. Other Cory still showing symptoms of mouth fit. (Or was this a new one with same symptom as one who just died?)

Did another 30% PWC yesterday and today, but I'm afraid to treat without knowing what this is.

Thanks!!


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Oops, sorry, "mouth rot" not "mouth fit". Sorry--typing on phone and autocorrect sometimes coming into play.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

No one??? See photo in first post.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have any sharp decorative stones in your set-up? It looks to be a clean laceration that is clean (not infected). If possible, remove the sharp decorations and quarantine the fish to allow the wound to heal. Something like an aloe based water conditioner should help with the healing.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, Stuart. Sorry, I didn't see earlier that you had posted. I do have a piece of stone in there with somewhat sharp edges, so I've removed that just in case. If anything, a week later, it doesn't kook like any healing has occurred. If anything, it looks like the decay is getting bigger. I am confused because I have seen pkg of "Fungus Cure" (API) which says it treats mouth rot, but also literature in columnaris seems to talk about mouth rot as something requiring antibiotics. I'm uncertain what to try. I have pkg of Fungus Cure tentatively purchased, but in uncertain if it is right medication, and also because it's likely to crash my filter. Given the death last week of another fish, and previous ones in recent months, I think there must be more going on than laceration. ?? I know you're way more experienced so don't mean to question your advice. Other concern us re quarantining a Cory, given their social needs. I've read the stress of being alone could outweigh the benefit of quarantining. Is the alie idea something I could use in display tank?


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Oops, sorry for typos.. Typing on phone! Thanks again.


----------

